# The love of madness



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

This is video of a guy doing a extended monologue about having bipolar disorder, interesting and at times funny


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish I had high speed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Since I have bipolar i didnt find all of that funny........bits of it perhaps like where he says about stoping the racing thoughts,because personally sometimes i feel like climbing out of myself or removing my head ,the inspiration is amazing and beautiful and euphoric to begin with and you can ride it like an awesome wave but eventually the wave is to over powering like electricity and you are swept into a whirlpool of chaos as the words force their way through your mind like a stampead and it feels like your thoughts are spilling out the top of your head.and you cant sleep like now and its seems like your own thoughts wake you up if you do......and i like what he said about in the older times bipolars etc being called shamans or preists...........but it went on for so long and i couldnt concerntrate on it and then i felt like grabbing him and shaking him and telling him to shut the fuck up ....and then i thought if im like that bad when im manic i am going to kill myself perhaps or just take some medication instead maybe.


----------

